# Yankees on Internet Radio



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I can get the channel the Yankees games are broadcast on, but the games are blanked out on every radio site I try. Anybody have any suggestions about how to get the games? I'm going to Ocean City, Maryland for a week and I would like to be able to listen to the games on the Net, rather than hanging over a balcony trying to pick up the game on a radio. 

Rich


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

You have to subscribe to MLB Gameday Audio @ $20/year.

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/gameday_audio.jsp


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Maybe, maybe not. I have had some luck hearing the games on WICC Bridgeport, Ct. and WLAD in Danbury. I can also hear the Yankees on WECK in Buffalo but for all three, it is hit and miss. The only way to receive them for sure is to do as Steve suggests.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> You have to subscribe to MLB Gameday Audio @ $20/year.
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/gameday_audio.jsp


I don't know how I missed that. Be worth $20 just for the week. I think theres only a four games that week because of the All Star game, but I do hate to miss them. I know Jeter's gonna hit the 3,000th hit that week. Don't want to miss that.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Pete K. said:


> Maybe, maybe not. I have had some luck hearing the games on WICC Bridgeport, Ct. and WLAD in Danbury. I can also hear the Yankees on WECK in Buffalo but for all three, it is hit and miss. The only way to receive them for sure is to do as Steve suggests.


I haven't tried those stations while the games are on. I'll try tonight and see if I can pick them up. I've got a pretty good radio app on my iPad. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I haven't tried those stations while the games are on. I'll try tonight and see if I can pick them up. I've got a pretty good radio app on my iPad. Thanx.


Problem is even if you get them on the iPad, they'll be blacked-out because of MLB radio. If you can get them AM while you're there, that's another story.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is a list of the Yankees Radio Network which I took from WCBS newsradio.com
I didn't see any local radio stations down there who carry them.
I've heard WCBS 880 down in Bethany Beach & Rehoboth De. many times at night.

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/yankeesradionetwork/


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Now that you mentioned the iPad, I realize the MLB iPad app will also get you the audio and it's $10, instead of $20 for MLB audio for PC's. You can also watch the game "live" in a way, via their pitch-by-pitch recreations.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> Now that you mentioned the iPad, I realize the MLB iPad app will also get you the audio and it's $10, instead of $20 for MLB audio for PC's. You can also watch the game "live" in a way, via their pitch-by-pitch recreations.


I think I'll get that, thanx. I tried a lot of CBS stations a few weeks ago and none of them broadcast the game over the Net. They used secondary feeds instead.

Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I've picked up 880 AM down here in Northern VA too.

- Merg


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I was referring to the internet stream of those stations. I have heard them carrying Yankee broadcasts online but as I said earlier, it is hit or miss. It depends on whether their board operators are paying attention to what is going out over the internet stream. I have also heard Mets broadcasts on WFAN a time or two but I understand no one cares about the Mets.



Steve said:


> Problem is even if you get them on the iPad, they'll be blacked-out because of MLB radio. If you can get them AM while you're there, that's another story.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Pete K. said:


> It depends on whether their board operators are paying attention to what is going out over the internet stream.


Ya. If it does stream outside MLB control, it's by mistake, so you can't count on it.



Pete K. said:


> I have also heard Mets broadcasts on WFAN a time or two but I understand no one cares about the Mets.


As a NY'er, I do root for the Mets... unless they're playing the Yankees! :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I've picked up 880 AM down here in Northern VA too.
> 
> - Merg


I can get it on the radio in MD, what I was looking for was what *Steve* suggested. Receptions pretty poor on a radio.

Still, if Jeter gets his 3,000th hit this week, it won't really matter. I just didn't want to miss that.

Rich


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

$20 a year for MLB audio is a bargain!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> $20 a year for MLB audio is a bargain!


Indeed it is. And it's half that, if all you need is one of the MLB mobile apps for iOS, Android or WP7.

http://mlb.mlb.com/mobile/atbat/


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> Indeed it is. And it's half that, if all you need is one of the MLB mobile apps for iOS, Android or WP7.
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mobile/atbat/


This is a perfect example of how cheap I am. I want it for free....:lol:

Rich


----------

